# Weekend in Belfast



## jsn (7 May 2009)

Can anyone recommend a nice hotel which is nicely priced also in Belfast City please. I have looked at the Fitzwilliam Hotel just looks great but a little expensive. Any info would be great....tnx


----------



## briancbyrne (7 May 2009)

try www.alpharooms.com
the  Europa which is slap bang in the city centre is often in here with great rates


----------



## runner (7 May 2009)

If you want something 'cheap and cheerful', we stayed a night in the Holiday Inn Express in University st last weekend for 75stg for double room including buffet breakfast and free on site parking included. Its 15mins walk from shopping city centre, but has very nice local facilities of coffee shops, restuarants and bars around the Queens area.
Rooms are clean and new a good size, and can take up to 4 people for that price I believe.


----------



## 26cb (7 May 2009)

The Malmaison....stayed there last week...£169 total for dinner bed and breakfast for 2...saturday night


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

Tara Lodge

http://www.taralodge.com/

Stayed there in March. B&B/Hotel type.


----------



## onway (7 May 2009)

Would recommend Benedicts - stayed there recently - £80 for double room including breakfast.Also ate in restaurant and food was lovely......


----------



## Cahir (8 May 2009)

Stayed in the Hilton a couple of weeks ago.  2 people, 1 night B&B for £62 from the Hilton website.  Very central.


----------



## so-crates (10 May 2009)

Personally I like to stay in the Radisson when I go to Belfast, lovely hotel, lovely staff, quiet area, while close to the city centre it is in the Gasworks (short walk along the river from the station) so it isn't the most central hotel (about the same distance walk as the Hilton). However you've given no price bracket - what sort of cost are you thinking of?


----------



## AgathaC (10 May 2009)

There are a couple of Premier Inns there, reasonably priced and well located.


----------



## pansyflower (10 May 2009)

I like Days Hotel, within walking distance of centre, free parking.


----------



## addob (11 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Tara Lodge
> 
> http://www.taralodge.com/
> 
> Stayed there in March. B&B/Hotel type.


 

I second that!


----------



## PaulPower (22 Jun 2009)

Any suggestions for a self catering break in Belfast midweek - its very difficult to find accommodation with self catering facilities in Belfast.. We have two small kids and a hotel is not feasible at the moment. Are there any hotels with self catering apartments in Belfast that can be recommended?


----------



## so-crates (22 Jun 2009)

Malone Lodge Hotel has self-catering apartments. Stayed there twice and thought them lovely.


----------



## helllohello (23 Jun 2009)

premier inn have great deals at the moment if you book 21 days in advance.
we got rooms booked for £58 for 2 people for 2 nights for the bank holiday weekend in august. great value


----------



## j26 (23 Jun 2009)

We stayed in the Holiday Inn in the city a few weeks ago - it's a lovely hotel and near some of nice restaurants in Shaftesbury Square (Speranza's in particular, if you like Italian)

We also stayed in Days Hotel in January which is near the Holiday Inn, but it faces onto Sandy Row with all the Loyalist painted gables, so I didn't really feel as comfortable there.  It's a nice hotel though.

Both are great locations for getting about the city, both being only a few minutes from City Hall.  Holiday Inn is closer though.


----------



## markpb (23 Jun 2009)

pansyflower said:


> I like Days Hotel, within walking distance of centre, free parking.



I'll second that, I regularly go for weekend breaks in Belfast and almost always stay there. Europa or Holiday Inn would come second. The location is a little daunting the first time (one side of the hotel looks out over Sandy Row) but it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## so-crates (27 Jun 2009)

Personally wouldn't recommend that Holiday Inn - stayed there too much and found in the end that I just didn't like it, checking in was hassle far too often (I was so unreasonable as to be always looking for a non-smoking room and several consecutive weeks of staying there and requesting a non-smoking room on booking, and asking on the Friday when I checked out if they could ensure I had a non-smoking room never seemed to make a difference to their intransigence on the matter - I was to be shoved into a smoking room) and they were completely unhelpful and unresponsive when I rang down to ask for something, frequently they just didn't answer the phone. Room service wasn't great but at least the staff were nicer, breakfast wasn't great and they have too many rooms with connecting doors through which every sneeze, snore and other sounds are all too audible. The only good things I could say about that hotel were location and gym.


----------



## RMCF (29 Jun 2009)

Another vote for BEnedicts.

Noit the most convenient if you have a car, as their parking is limited and is about a 5min walk from the hotel - its like a gated carpark that belongs to an apartment block that the hotel must have bought some spaces in.

But quality hotel, with great rooms, great food, its own nightclub/bar and great staff. At very reasonable prices too.


----------



## babaduck (30 Jun 2009)

Hilton are currently doing a 2 for 1 offer  - and breakfast is included with this rate
 and you could stay either in the City Centre one or out in Templepatrick.


----------



## eiregal (3 Jul 2009)

Has anyone ever stayed at Jurys Inn in Belfast?  It's only £110 for 2 people, 2 nights B&B, with the Supervalu stamps.  It seems central?


----------

